# open water ...movie



## ggardner (May 21, 2004)

Took the wife to see the shark move titled Open Water. From the previews I expected much better. It was a disapointment in general. May recomendation is to stay home and watch the sports channel. my 2 cents


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

I second that recommendation. It was a spooky movie, but I was expecting much, much more. They basically showed a few fins and that's it. 
Tuna


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Well thanks for saving me......um........lets see...(thinking $7 x's 2 for tix, $6 for food and drinks and $20 for a sitter).....40 bux, it sure does look good on the t.v tho.


----------



## Sharken (May 21, 2004)

I heard it was a pretty terrible movie also.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

It's a bit of a stretch to claim it is based on a true story when neither of the two "missing" divers survived to tell the story ! They just as well may be living in Costa Rica enjoying the insurance money.

This is just another case of over advertised sensationalism for a low budget, poorly conceived movie idea.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I haven't seen alot info about the movie, but if it's based on the dissappearance of the couple off Australia (Tom & EileeN Longerans IIRC), the whole scenario of their disappearance caused quite a stir in the diving community when it happened. 

No proof of what happened one way or another, was it insurance fraud?...etc. Sparked some very interesting topics on a diving board I post on.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Don't waste your money. Didn't find it scary at all. I'm offended they compared this to Jaws. The movie was rated "R" for refund.


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

*Sarks; get no respect*

Save your money and time; the real story is much more interesting;

http://peacecorpsonline.org/messages/messages/467/2022692.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yep - that was the couple I was thinking of - something fishy about the whole thing...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I found the movie at the local library. Seems a little "fishy" to me as I think I would have remember at least the girl not being on the boat.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I watched the movie and didn't realize I was watching this movie until I saw the title afterward...My bad. Did not scare me either. I was more frustrated by the blowhard that forgot his dive gear and didn't need a buddy to dive with (or something like that). Anyway, the dive master should find another profession for getting the count wrong, especially the girl as fishingcacher said. I certainly would not pay more than .02c to see it. My .02c. I noticed the guy never ever panicked but when the girl knew they were both in trouble, she played the blame game on him for booking the dive vacation. LOL


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> I found the movie at the local library. Seems a little "fishy" to me as I think I would have remember at least the girl not being on the boat.


Ya' dug up an old, old post my friend. But what the heck. I enjoyed the movie. I loved all the "Discovery Channel' Sharkwee facts the guy relates to his girlfriend. I also thought it was very realistic -

A 'little fishy' about leaving a diver in the ocean? Apparently, it happens frequently. Take a look at any of these links:

http://nicolehowley.visionsmartnews.com/california-scuba-diver-wins-168m-after-left-alone-floating-in-the-ocean_2917.html

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2011/10/two-divers-say-their-charter-left-them-behind-3-miles-off-shore/1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_and_Eileen_Lonergan

The last link is likely the basis for the movie.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Brady Bunch said:


> Well thanks for saving me......um........lets see...(thinking $7 x's 2 for tix, $6 for food and drinks and $20 for a sitter).....40 bux, it sure does look good on the t.v tho.


This post shows how old this thread is, $7 for a movie. I wish!


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> This post shows how old this thread is, $7 for a movie. I wish!


lol, I first started reading " I took the wife to see Open Water" and I was thinking what 3rd world country is just now showing Open Water????? Then I saw this thread was 10 years old!!!! One worst movie ever made.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

colbyntx said:


> lol, I first started reading " I took the wife to see Open Water" and I was thinking what 3rd world country is just now showing Open Water????? Then I saw this thread was 10 years old!!!! One worst movie ever made.


It wasn't bad for a low budget movie as it cost $500,000 to make. I think they broke even and maybe made a little money from the DVD sales.


----------



## Fishin' Magician (Jul 17, 2012)

Terrible, the camera was bouncing around like crazy, #motionsickness


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

I liked it, but I'm a sucker for shark flix! Check out a movie called the reef....pretty cool also!


----------

